# Force Cubes



## Numberwhizz 13 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello, What budget cubes should I get to make a force cube. Preferably under 5 pounds? Thanks


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 31, 2019)

MeiLong, Warrior W, YLM.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jul 31, 2019)

Numberwhizz 13 said:


> Hello, What budget cubes should I get to make a force cube. Preferably under 5 pounds? Thanks


https://www.kewbz.co.uk/collections/3x3x3-cubes/products/qiyi-warrior-3x3x3-cube-puzzle


----------

